# Say "YES" to SVS!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Salutations,

I have been tirelessly seeking the ultimate speaker system for my budget and was more confused by all the choices than satisfied. My budget, $11,000, seems healthy; however, this is not just for the speakers. Instead, it includes everything: Denon AVR-X400, Oppo BDP-103, speaker wires, terminator wall plates, cables, speaker wire, power conditioners, media server and, finally, speakers.

Enough about me! After much deliberation, I have chosen the SVS Ultra package (5.1), 2 additional speakers (7.1) an the SVS PB13 subwoofer. Why you might ask? The sound was crisp, not to bright with a smooth blend of voice and music. The bass is a powerhouse but does not exert too much as to overwhelm the system. Mellow tones and a deep range speaks volumes as the perfect underlying layer to the overall orchestration. The towers reproduce an extremely accurate version of video and music alike while the center channel handles the dialogue masterfully. In come the surrounds where details are served to draw you into the scene on the screen. Excellence abounds. All this for a mere $3,699 for the speaker package, $1,198 for the added rear speakers and $1,999 for the PB13 - Ultra subwoofer. At the end of the day, I have plenty of room left in my budget to purchase the rest of the cast. Exciting!!! Below are two links: one to a review from Digital Trends, the second a link to the SVS website. In addition, please find a layout of my soon to be constructed home theater. Enjoy.

~Matthew

http://www.digitaltrends.com/speaker-system-reviews/svs-ultra-series-speaker-system-review/#/9

https://www.svsound.com/systems/ultra-tower-surround-package#.UhZI05LVB8F


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi MLGamer,

Looks like a nice dedicated room!!! Please post some pics of your build and the final finished theater. Yes, SVS makes some great products. Fill us in on your experience with them once you have it all installed. Your AVR and Oppo will be great with them and you should be able to hit reference levels in that room with no problem.

One thing I'd like to mention, did you leave any part of your budget for acoustical treatments? The room is a BIG part of the audio portion and a little $ in acoustical treatments (whether DIY or purchased) will go a LONG way in making your room sound incredible. It's one of the best investments you can make IMO.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Great choice of speakers and a sub, enjoy them!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

+1 on the acoustic treatments. They can turn your substantial investment into a substantially better performing system. They'll definitely be showing up in my next theater.

And congrats on the new gear. Few things are more exciting than getting a new setup. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

bkeeler10 said:


> +1 on the acoustic treatments. They can turn your substantial investment into a substantially better performing system. They'll definitely be showing up in my next theater.
> 
> And congrats on the new gear. Few things are more exciting than getting a new setup. Let us know how it turns out.


Thanks Bryan!

Looks like I need to open up a new thread.

Thanks to everyone for their contributions. I love this forum. Everyone has great information to share. :clap:

~Matthew


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I’ll second the room treatments there one of the best investments I've made to my system, (RC) room correction in the form of Audyssey helped my room a lot but the room treatments took it over the top in making my system really sing and one of the things you should do before adding/using RC .


----------

